# اعلانات مصرية قديمة ( جامد )



## GogoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*إعلان من70 سنه













اعلان احياء الحفلات







إعلان لكاميرات كوداك لااعرف هذا الموديل اي سنه






إعلان زيوت موبيل







أول عدد لجريدة الاهرام 












اعلان عن ممرضة








إعلانات الادويه 










اعلان محل دهب








اعلان شركة كوكاكولا






ساعتك عنوان وجاهتك








اعلان صبغة







زواج الملك فاروق بالصحف







أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع اعجابكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2009)

GogoRagheb

تعيش وتثقفنااااااااا

هههههههههههههههه

شكرااااا اخي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الاعلانات الحجريه دى يا جوجو*


----------



## dark_angel (12 فبراير 2009)

*تسلم على الحاجات  الحلوة دى*​


----------



## tena_tntn (12 فبراير 2009)

مرسي ياجوجو


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*كلها جميلة *
*ميرسى *​


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> gogoragheb
> 
> تعيش وتثقفنااااااااا
> 
> ...



*مااااااااااااااااشى
يا كليمو
شكرا لك جدا على مرورك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الاعلانات الحجريه دى يا جوجو*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمشاركتك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *تسلم على الحاجات  الحلوة دى*​



*شكرا
لمشاركتك اخى العزيز*


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> مرسي ياجوجو



*ميرسى
ليكى يا جميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*اعلانات جمده جدا

اول مره اشوفهم

تسلم ايديك جوجو

​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههه
ايه يابني الاعلانات دي؟؟​*


----------



## zezza (16 فبراير 2009)

مجوهرات عكاوى  ههههههههههه   و  دوا  بلسم  هههههههه

اسمها ما يشجعش ابدا انك تشترى منها 

شكرا جوجو على الصور الحجرية دى


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (17 فبراير 2009)

_*جامده يا جوجو الحاجات دى حلو اوووووووى*_
*بس قديمه اوووووووووى *
*وبتبين ان احنا كنا جهله جدااااااااااا زمان*
*بس مجهود ائع جدااااااااا شكــــــــــــــــرا جوجو*


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *كلها جميلة *
> *ميرسى *​



*شكرا لك
اخى العزيز على مرورك
الرب يباركك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *اعلانات جمده جدا
> 
> اول مره اشوفهم
> 
> ...



*طبعا اول مرة تشوفهم
بقولك من 70 سنة
شكرا ليك اخى
العزيز مايكل
الرب يباركك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ايه يابني الاعلانات دي؟؟​*



*مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى
يا عم
*


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا كتييير يا جوجو
مشكوووووووووووور​_


----------



## GogoRagheb (20 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> مجوهرات عكاوى  ههههههههههه   و  دوا  بلسم  هههههههه
> 
> اسمها ما يشجعش ابدا انك تشترى منها
> 
> شكرا جوجو على الصور الحجرية دى



*شكرا
يا اخت زيزى
وعى فكرة مش انا اللى مسمى اسم المحل*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

شكلك من ايام حتشبسوت هههههههههههههه
مشكور يا قمر على الاعلانات الاثريه دى

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> شكلك من ايام حتشبسوت هههههههههههههه
> مشكور يا قمر على الاعلانات الاثريه دى
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



*شكرا لمرورك ياجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

